# B13 vs B14: Stock suspension comparo



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Ever since I decided to take on researching what would work best in place of my old B13 strut assembly (verdict: Hyperco/AGX), I wanted to know exactly how improved the B14 stock suspension is over the B13. Granted, when my stock suspension started showing its age, it handled more like a cross between a Buick LaSabre and a sailboat caught in a hurricane. Compared to my old 87 Sentra (stock), the B13 handled acceptably well when I first bought it. The 87 was way harsh, and not the harsh that we use to describe Hypercos and AGXs. The 87 would "crash" into bumps and railroad tracks, almost everything it ran over. You could tell, even up to the point where the B13 struts were almost completely worn, that the B13 still had a much more tolerable ride, but it gave up ALOT in terms of handling. 

From what I can remember from riding in a B14, the ride was plush. I haven't heard any complaints similar to the ones I had about my car. When my stock suspension started showing its wear, it became extremely dangerous and difficult to handle. Were any significant changes made when the B14 was introduced? How does everyone think these two stock suspensions compare?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Front end is more or less the same.

Rear end is where the differences are, nothing compares:

B13 is independent suspension with parallel arms
B14 have a solid axle, many people say it's a Semi-Independent axle but I don't think so.

But the good part is there is a Hypercoils/AGX combo for B14, paired with other things like Koni Bumpstops, Motivational Rear Strut Mounts & Energy Suspension up & below spring bushings, etc.

Search at NPM they got many info including a document specially of this set-up.


----------

